# How We Wrap Knees at Berea Barbell



## darksidefitness (Feb 14, 2013)

1 more style for those wondering how many techniques or style in How to wrap your knees...



How We Wrap Knees at Berea Barbell - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

Another great option for sure. Thanks ds


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting, I would like to try it. However, I think I would have to being playing the video while I did it.

Hawk


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2013)

Good option!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 21, 2013)

Interesting, I would like to try it. However, I think I would have to being playing the video while I did it.

Hawk


----------



## darksidefitness (Feb 22, 2013)

may have issues the first 3-4 times but after that should be piece a cake. I going to give a try next week. Let you know how it works...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 22, 2013)

darksidefitness said:


> may have issues the first 3-4 times but after that should be piece a cake. I going to give a try next week. Let you know how it works...



Please do, I am a creature of habit and ritual so it's hard for me to try new things, butttt if it adds weight I'm in!

Hawk


----------



## darksidefitness (Feb 28, 2013)

Try and add an easy 15-20 pounds. Could be me but I bounce back with almost no resistance. Definitely I will give a try in my next meet.Still need to get use to put it on  my self but is worth it!!!


----------

